# Weltmeister Cantus lV против "Тула А-1"



## jekson260 (4 Июн 2018)

Всем добрый вечер. Хочу в ближайшее время приобрести небольшой лёгкий инструмент для халтурок на свадьбах и так далее... Бюджет 70-90 тыс. Нашёл в Спб 2 интересных варианта...Аккордеон Weltmeister Cantus lV  1990 года, состояние отличное. Цена вопроса 80 тыс. Но знакомый говорит , что все эти немецкие аккордеоны 20 века хлам и брать тогда уж для этих целей лучше наш аккордеон "Тула А-1" 
Кто что скажет , посоветует ? Очень интересно Ваше мнение. Заранее большое спасибо за ответы.


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2018)

*jekson260*,

Я за немца. То, что "сделано " в Туле, аккордеоном не зовется. Дрова ИМХО

Ощущения от "Тулы" как от самого помоечного, самого низкосортного китайца. Ответа нет. Механика - полное убожество. Запах от инструмента - как в химической лаборатории (прошу не придираться к словам. Более четверти века в химическом институте отработал...). 

Старый немец - да, могут быть проблемы с мастикой, с мехом, но это в любом случае инструмент. У него звук есть.


----------



## wlastas (4 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> ...Запах от инструмента - как в химической лаборатории


Новый немец тоже пахнет, и тоже не духами, особенно с пластиковыми резонаторами ;-))
А у нашей Тулы -то поди все деревянное...
Неужели современные тульские инструменты настолько плохи?
Бутусов вон рекламирует и говорит что со специалистом можно выбрать неплохой.


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2018)

*wlastas*,

А что еще он может сказать, если является их промоутером? Не помню тигров-вегетарианцев, выступающих против мяса... 

Про новых немцев я не говорю. Аццтой еще тот... Да еще и за неразумные деньги


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Июн 2018)

Кантус-4, это вещь...   Там и звук, и вид, и история... 
Всё там обслуживается и ремонтируется несложно, с замахом лет на 20.  Надо пристально смотреть мех, типоразмер там свой, редкий.  Заказать новый- очень дорого.

Кантус откапиталить- и будет счастье...


----------



## zet10 (4 Июн 2018)

О какой Туле,Вы говорите? Все эти "Тульские" аккордеоны производятся в Китае, в Туле клеится только шильдик "Тула"! Качество инструментов просто ужасное! Ну а по поводу кто и чего рекламирует, пусть рекламируют... Факт тот, что "это" может купить либо дурак, либо человек ни чего не понимающий в инструментах!
Брать надо однозначно "Кантус", если Вы находитесь в Москве, приезжайте в гости и посмотрите качество инструмента.


----------



## Alexei (10 Июн 2018)

zet10 писал:А баяны?


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2018)

*Alexei*,

что "а баяны"? 
Что "Тула" с кнопками сильно отличается от "Тулы" с клавишами?


----------



## Alexei (10 Июн 2018)

Вот в этом и вопрос. У Бутусова сотни обзоров аккордеонов, баянов и гармоней. Но не нашёл упомянутый "Тула А-1". Но много обзоров новых тульских баянов. Вроде делают их в Туле. Неужели они настолько плохи? Самому не было возможности поиграть, но в видео обзорах выглядят они весьма неплохо.


----------



## dj.sator (10 Июн 2018)

Нет они не настолько плохи. Насчет аккордеонов не знаю, а баяны делают в Туле. Предположу что устоявшееся с советского времени мнение что аккордеоны у нас по остаточному принципу делают до сих пор в ходит в народе. Вам бы не слушать мнения, а найти возможность пощупать и то и то. И сделать свой вывод.


----------



## zet10 (11 Июн 2018)

Все эти видео и обзоры не имеют ни чего общего с реальностью! Что б понять инструмент, надо самому пробовать, а не доверять какому то видео...По поводу Тульских баянов,это совершенно другая тема,тут речь шла именно про аккордеоны которые изготовлены не в Туле, а в Китае.


----------

